# منتديات القانون الخاص > قانون المرافعات والتحكيم >  الدعوى الكيدية

## سالي جمعة

الدعوى الكيدية


1 - الحق والدعوى: 
الحق هو كل مصلحة مادية أو أدبية يحميها القانون - ومهمة القانون هي تنظيم حقوق الأفراد وواجباتهم وكفالة احترام المجموع لهذه الحقوق بحيث تصبح قائمة غير معتدي عليها - وطبيعة الحياة الاجتماعية تقتضي اشتباك المصالح وتعارض حقوق الأفراد والتنازع عليها فيجب أن يظل إشراف القانون قائمًا في هذا الخصوص ليحسم ما يجد من خلافات ويفض ما يثور من منازعات - وهذا الإشراف المباشر على اشتباك الحقوق يعهد به القانون إلى سلطة تسهر عليه وتتوفر له – وهي سلطة القضاء. 
وطبيعي وقد وجدت هذه السلطة أن يخول القانون الفرد حق الالتجاء إليها لحماية حقوقه وصونها من العدوان، وإذا كان الأفراد بحسب الأصل مطالبين بأنفسهم باحترام هذه الحقوق فإن عدم مراعاتهم لذلك يترتب عليه أن يكون لصاحب الحق المعتدى عليه إلزام المعتدي باحترام حقه – وهذا الإلزام لا بد من وسيلة قانونية لتحقيقه - وهذه الوسيلة هي الدعوى. 
وعلى هذا الوجه تكون الدعوى هي الوسيلة القانونية التي يتوجه بها الشخص للقضاء للحصول على تقرير حق له أو حمايته [(1)] وكان التعريف التقليدي للدعوى أنها حق الشخص في المطالبة أمام القضاء بكل ما له أو ما يكون واجب الأداء له، وهذا هو تعريف بوتييه – وقريب منه تعريف الفقه الإيطالي إذ يرى جيوفندا أن الدعوى حق تابع للحق الأصلي الذاتي - فالقضاء وهو السلطة القائمة على حماية الحقوق الذاتية لا يمكن أن يتدخل من تلقاء نفسه لحماية حق اعتدى عليه أو أنكر وجوده بل خول الفرد صاحب الحق المعتدى عليه حق دعوة هذه السلطة إلي التدخل لحماية حقه - وهذا الحق المخول له هو الدعوى. 
وقد تكشف اليوم عدم صحة النظر إلى الدعوى بوصفها حق متميز عن الحق الأصلي الذي تقررت لحمايته إذ أنها عنصر من عناصر الحق هو الحماية القانونية الواجبة باعتبارها مصلحة مادية أو أدبية 
والدعوى كوسيلة لحماية الحق قد تستعمل بطريق المطالبة أصلاً وقد تستعمل بطريق الدفع الذي يرد به على الطلب فكل ما يقال عن الدعوى يصدق على الدفوع التي يقدمها الخصم للمدافعة بها عن حقه [(2)]. 
2 - حق الالتجاء إلى القضاء: 
يقول الفقيه أهرنج (أن السلام هو الهدف الذي يبتغيه القانون، والمنازعة هي وسيلة الوصول إليه). 
(Le paix est le but que poursuit le droit, la lutte est le moyen de l’atteindre.) 
وأن كل فرد قد جبل على السعي للمطالبة بحقه وذلك في صالح المجموع.
وحق الالتجاء إلى القضاء حق تنظمه قواعد القانون العام وتحميه نصوص الدستور فيما تحمى وتنظم من حقوق الأفراد - ولهذا فهناك فارق بين الدعوى وبين حق الالتجاء إلى القضاء لأن تنازل رافع الدعوى عنها تنازل صحيح قانونًا لأنه نزول عن حق من الحقوق الخاصة أما تنازله عن حقه في الالتجاء إلى القضاء عمومًا فهو تنازل غير صحيح لأنه تنازل عن حق من الحقوق العامة – مثل تنازل الشخص عن حق من حقوقه السياسية وهو أمر غير جائز لمخالفته للنظام العام – فيقع باطلاً اتفاق رب العمل مع عماله على أن يتنازلوا عن الدعاوى التي تنشأ لهم ضده بسبب ما قد يصيبهم من الأضرار بسبب قيامهم بالعمل عنده - وهذا على خلاف ما يراه ديجي من عدم التفرقة بين الدعوى وبين حق الالتجاء للقضاء إذ أن الدعوى لديه هي المكنة من مطالبة القاضي بوضع حل لمسألة متنازع عليها وإصدار قرار بشأنها - وهذه المكنة يملكها كل فرد له مصلحة في مسألة ما فالدعوى عنده تكون مقبولة في مجال القانون العام كما في مجال القانون الخاص دون أن يقال دائمًا باستنادها إلى حق ما - وليس ثمة ما يمنع أي فرد من الالتجاء إلى القضاء بشأن نزاع يعرض له حول حق له يدعيه أو ينازعه غيره فيه - والضابط في تسيير دفة حق الالتجاء للقضاء هو أن توجه إجراءات التقاضي لتحقيق الغرض الذي وضعت من أجله وهو وضع حد للمنازعات والخلافات وتصفية المراكز القانونية للمتقاضين وحماية حق كل ذي حق - فإذا حكم لصاحب الدعوى أو الدفع فقد توصل إلى ما كان يصبو إليه وصان حقه من النزاع القائم حوله وإن خسر دعواه فيحكم عليه بالمصاريف. 
أما أن توجه إجراءات التقاضي لغرض غير مشروع وأن يسيء الفرد حقه في الالتجاء للقضاء فيستخدم هذا الحق بقصد التشهير بخصمه والكيد له أو بقصد تكبيده تكاليف مادية ومعنوية أو بقصد تحقيق مصلحة غير مشروعة فهو الأمر الذي لا يقره القانون ولا تبيحه النصوص الواجب إعمالها واحترامها. 
3 - إساءة استعمال حق التقاضي: 
أصبحت نظرية سوء استعمال الحقوق نظرية عامة تنبسط على جميع الحقوق وأخذ بها الفقه والقضاء الحديثان وانتظمتها تشريعات الدول الحديثة، فقد نصت المادة الخامسة من القانون المدني المصري على ما يلي: 
يكون استعمال الحق غير مشروع في الأحوال الآتية: 
( أ ) إذا لم يقصد به سوى الإضرار بالغير. 
(ب) إذا كانت المصالح التي يرمي إلى تحقيقات قليلة الأهمية بحيث لا تتناسب البتة مع ما يصيب الغير من ضرر بسببها. 
(ج) إذا كانت المصالح التي يرمي إلى تحقيقها غير مشروعة. 
والمعيار الأول الذي وضعته المادة مستمد من توافر نية الإضرار intention de nuire وقد جرى القضاء على استخلاص هذه النية من انتفاء كل مصلحة من استعمال الحق استعمالاً يلحق الضرر بالغير أو من تفاهة المصلحة التي تعود على صاحب الحق في هذه الحالة – وبذا يتداخل المعيار الثاني وهو استعمال الحق ابتغاء تحقيق مصلحة قليلة الأهمية بالنسبة لما يصيب الغير من ضرر في المعيار الأول ويصبح غير منفصل عنه، والمعيار الثالث هو استعمال الحق استعمالاً يرمي إلى تحقيق مصلحة غير مشروعة كما إذا كان تحقيقها يخالف أحكام القانون أو يتعارض مع النظام العام أو حسن الآداب. 
وبذا ترجع كل المعايير الثلاثة لتوافر المصلحة في استعمال الحق ولذا يهمنا تحديد معنى المصلحة في الدعوى حتى نتبين مدى انطباق نظرية إساءة استعمال الحق على الدعوى الكيدية. 
المصلحة كشرط لقبول الدعوى: 
الحق هو شرط لوجود الدعوى وقبولها لأن الدعوى في نظر البعض عنصر مكمل للحق وفي رأي ثانٍ من توابع الحق وفي نظر ثالث ظهر حركة الحق - فالدعوى تدور مع الحق الذي وجدت لحمايته وجودًا وعدمًا فهي لا توجد إلا لتكملة الحق ولا يكتمل وجود الحق بدونها - وإذا كانت توجد بعض حالات يظهر فيها الحق بغير دعوى وتظهر الدعوى دون حق فإن هذه الحالات ما هي إلا استثناءات لا تبرر الخروج على هذه القاعدة – ونرى أن نورد فيما يلي سردًا لبعض هذه الحالات الاستثنائية وهي: 
( أ ) أن يكون صاحب الحق غير رافع الدعوى ومباشرها ويتصور ذلك في حالتين: 
أولاً: بالنسبة للدعوى العمومية إذا كانت في العصور الأولى وقبل التطور القانوني يرفعها المجني عليه أو وليه ثم رئُى إزاء التطور الحاجة إلى تنظيم مباشرة هذه الدعوى التي تمس كيان المجتمع وذلك بعد حصر الأفعال غير المشروعة التي تكون الجرائم التي جمعتها النصوص القانونية - فعهد برفع الدعوى إلى النيابة العامة عن الهيئة الاجتماعية وليس معنى ذلك أن أعضاء النيابة هم أصحاب الحق في رفع الدعوى العمومية فالحق للمجتمع وللفرد المجني عليه ولذا يسمح لهذا الأخير بالاشتراك مع النيابة عن طريق الادعاء مدنيًا في إثبات الجريمة توصلاً للحكم له بتعويض عنها - وسمح له بالنسبة لجرائم الجنح بأن يباشر تحريكها بنفسه عن طريق الدعوى المباشرة وإن كان يقف حقه عند حد تحريكها فليس له حق مباشرتها أو استعمالها. 
ثانيًا: عديمو الأهلية وناقصوها لا يستطيعون مباشرة الدعاوى المتعلقة بحقوقهم - ويعهد بهذا الحق إلى الأولياء والأوصياء والقامة الخ...... وهنا يمكن القول إن الدعوى موجودة أيضًا لصاحب الحق وهو عديم الأهلية أو ناقصها ولكن لاعتبارات خاصة بتنظيم المعاملات ورعاية لصالح هؤلاء ولتفادي التأثير عليهم من سائر الأشخاص خول القانون حق مباشرة الدعوى لمن يعينون عنهم. 
(ب) في الالتزام الطبيعي l’obligation morale يوجد حق للدائن بدليل أن الوفاء له صحيح وليس دفعًا لما لا يجب ولكن ليس ثمة من دعوى تحمي هذا الحق وفي الحقيقة توجد الدعوى ويستطيع صاحب الحق رفعها ولكن للمدين أن يسقطها بدفعه إياها بمضي المدة مثلاً أو بمخالفة الدين للنظام العام كأن يكون دين قمار مثلاً - وهذا الدفع لا يعدم الدعوى وإن كان يشل حركتها إذ لا يكون له أثر ما عليها إلا إذا تمسك به المدين - إلا إذا كان الدفع متعلقًا بالنظام العام وحينئذ تستطيع المحكمة الأخذ به من تلقاء نفسها - والشريعة الإسلامية لا تعرف نظام سقوط الحق بالتقادم فالدائن الذي تقادم دينه لا يزال دائنًا حقيقة ولكن لا يستطيع إقامة الدليل على وجود دينه بعد أن يتمسك المدين بالتقادم. 
وإذا كان الحق هو أساس لوجود الدعوى فما هو مكان المصلحة في الدعوى؟ 
المصلحة شرط لقبول الدعوى وهي الفائدة التي يجنيها رافع الدعوى من الحكم له بما يطلب - إذا كان للمدعي حق اعتدى عليه أو مهدد بالاعتداء تحققت مصلحته في قبول الدعوى ومن ثم فالمصلحة في قبول الدعوى وثيقة الصلة بالاعتداء على الحق فهي تدور معه وجودًا وعدمًا - وإذا كان الاعتداء أو التهديد به هو الذي يحقق المصلحة فهو ليس مرادفًا لها وإن كان سببًا لتحققها – والاعتداء يكون من ناحية أخرى في تحقيق الحاجة إلى حماية القانون وهذه الحاجة هي التي ترادف المصلحة في الدعوى – فالمصلحة إذن هي الحاجة إلى حماية القانون - ففي دعوى المطالبة بدين معين لا ينظر في قبولها إلى نشوء الدين واستقراره في الذمة ودوام انشغالها به – وإنما ينظر فيها إلى تحقيق الشرط في المطالبة بالدين كحلول أجله مثلاً وعدم وجود مانع من المطالبة به مثل سبق الفصل فيه أو حصول الصلح بشأنه أو زوال الصفة من الطالب بحوالته للغير - والدعوى غير المباشرة مثلاً لا ينظر في قبولها إلى وجود حق الدين المطلوب تقريره بل ينظر إلى توافر الشروط التي تحقق مصلحة الدائن في المطالبة بحقوق مدينه مثل إعسار المدين وإهماله في المطالبة بحقوقه قبل الغير. 
والمصلحة سواء أكانت قانونية أم اقتصادية يجب أن تكون مصلحة مشروعه وجدية وبذا تصبح المصلحة غير المشروعة عاجزة عن إمكان قبول الدعوى معها. 
والمصلحة تكون غير مشروعة إذا كان موضوع الدعوى تنفيذ أو إبطال عقد مخالف للنظام العام أو حسن الآداب أو إذا قصد رافع الدعوى الانتقام من المدعى عليه والكيد له. 
( أ ) فإذا كان موضوع الدعوى تنفيذ عقد مخالف للنظام العام أو لحسن الآداب فإن القضاء يمتنع عن سماع مثل هذه الدعوى فإذا لجأ شخص إلى القضاء يطالب خليلته بتنفيذ عقد قائم بينهما موضوعه استمرار العلاقة بينهما، وإذا رفع موظف دعوى على آخر يطالبه بتنفيذ عقد وعد بالرشوة فمثل هذه الدعاوى يرفضها القضاء وسبب رفضه إياها أنه لا يمكن له أن يتدخل لإقامة مركز غير مشروع أو لحماية حق يتعارض مع النظام العام أو حسن الآداب، لأن وظيفة القضاء الأساسية هي رعاية حسن تطبيق القانون وضمان احترام مبادئ النظام العام وحسن الآداب وسيادتها. 
(ب) أما إذا كان موضوع الدعوى إبطال العقد المخالف للآداب أو للنظام العام فقد اختلف الفقه والقضاء بشأن قبولها وهل تعتبر مصلحة رافعها مشروعة أو غير مشروعة - ونرى مع الرأي الذي يقول بأن مصلحة المدعي في أمثال هذه الدعاوى هي مصلحة مشروعة تقبل الدعوى على أساسها إذ أنه ليس للقضاء أن يتخلص من المنازعات المخالفة للأخلاق والآداب ما دام أنه في النهاية يضع الأمور في نصابها بل أنه مما يخالف النظام العام وحسن الآداب أن ترفض دعوى المدعي باسترداد ما دفع بناءً على عقد مخالف للنظام العام أو للآداب وأن يظل ما دفع بين يدي من تسلمه لأن في ذلك محافظة على حالة مخالفة للآداب - نقول ذلك بينما أخذت بعض المحاكم بالرأي العكسي إذ قضت محكمة الاستئناف الأهلية (أنه إذا ظهر للمحكمة أن العقد باطل لعدم مشروعية سببه وجب عليها ألا تساعد أيًا من الطرفين بل تترك الحالة على ما هي عليه فلا تأمر بتنفيذ ما لم ينفذ ولا بإعادة ما تنفذ من التعهد بمقتضى العقد، وعلى ذلك إذا كان هذا العقد الباطل عقد بيع وحصل تسليم جزء من الأرض المبيعة بقى هذا الجزء مع المشتري وبقى ما لم يسلم مع البائع [(3)] ولكن من الأحكام المصرية ما قرر العدول عن هذا الرأي وأخذ بجواز الاسترداد وجاء تأييدًا لهذا الرأي حكم لمحكمة العطارين جاء فيه (إنه اختلفت الآراء في جواز استرداد ما دفع تنفيذًا لتعهد قائم على سبب مخالف للآداب أو للنظام العام إلا أنه مما لا شك فيه أن نتيجة الرأي القائل بعدم جواز الاسترداد يؤدي حتمًا إلى إقرار حالة يأباها القانون - لأن حرمان أحد العاقدين من استرداد ما دفعه عقابًا له على ما فرط منه معناه تمكين العاقد الآخر من الاستمتاع بما حصل جزاء على إجرامه أو تدليسه أو خروجه على الآداب العامة ومهما قال أنصار هذا الرأي في تأييده فالأوفق والأكثر انطباقًا على القانون ألا يترتب على العقد ذي السبب غير المشروع أي أثر قانوني وأن تعود الحالة إلى ما كانت عليه قبل العقد [(4)]، أما الفقه في مصر فإن بعضه يساير هذا الرأي الأخير إذا جاء في نظرية العقد للدكتور السنهوري (أن الرأي الجدير بالاتباع هو الرأي الذي يذهب إلى جواز الاسترداد في كل الأحوال لأنه يتمشى مع منطق البطلان)، وجاء في ديمولومب [(5)] (أن في الأخذ بالرأي القائل بعدم جواز الاسترداد خروجًا على قواعد العدالة) ويرى ديموج هذا الرأي [(6)]، وقد أيدت محكمة النقض الفرنسية هذا الرأي فاعتبرت أن تبديد المبلغ المقبوض لتحقيق غرض غير مشروع خيانة أمانة. 
(ج) الدعوى المرفوعة بقصد الانتقام أو الكيد للمدعى عليه: 
هذا النوع من الدعاوى التي ترفع بقصد الإضرار بالمدعى عليه يحمل في طياته أبلغ تصوير لتوافر المصلحة غير المشروعة وقد قال أحد الفقهاء [(7)] إن إساءة استعمال الحق هي عبارة عن عدم وجود مصلحة أو وجود مصلحة غير مشروعة يقصدها من يستعمل الحق، وهذا تطبيق للمبدأ العام (لا دعوى حيث لا مصلحة) فلا حق بلا مصلحة أدبية أو مادية تكون أساسًا له أو لاستعماله فعندما لا توجد مصلحة في التقاضي يصبح الدافع إلى القيام برفع الدعوى غير شرعي وبالتالي يمكن أن يكون جنحة مدنية، وعندئذ لا تكون بصدد مباشرة حق من الحقوق، بل بصدد إساءة استعمال يؤدي إلى مسؤولية صاحبه) وجاء في أوبري ورو (إن استعمال الحق يصبح غير مشروع إذا كان ذلك الاستعمال لا يتم في سبيل مصلحة يعترف بها القانون أيًا كان الدافع لهذا الاستعمال سوء النية أم سواه) [(] وجاء في جلاسون (إن حق الالتجاء إلى القضاء مفتوح للجميع وعلى كل شخص ألا يستعمل هذه الحرية إلا على مسؤوليته فإذا أقام شخص دعوى على آخر دون استناد إلى حق بل عن سوء نية وسبب له بذلك ضررًا، أو إذا رفع عليه دعوى مع وجود حق له ولكن في حالة عدم توافر الشروط المطلوبة كعدم توفر مصلحة شرعية وبقصد الإساءة إليه، فعليه دفع تعويض، وليس من شك في أننا نكون بصدد إساءة استعمال للحق عندما يكون لشخص حق (المداعاة) دعوى ولكنه يستعمله بسوء نية وبدون وجود ما يبرر هذا الاستعمال من مصلحة أو بواعث مشروعة) [(9)]، ولوضع ضابط لتوافر المصلحة الغير المشروعة اختلفت أحكام المحاكم فبعضها كان يشترط توافر سوء النية عند رافع الدعوى وبعضها كان يكتفي بأن يكون المدعي قد رفع دعواه عن رعونة وعدم احتياطية مما سبب ضررًا بالمدعى عليه باعتبار أن هذا ينطوي على سوء النية، ومن هذا الرأي الأخير المحكمة التجارية بالإسكندرية إذ جاء بحكمها إن (الدعوى المرفوعة بإشهار إفلاس شخص نتيجة تسرع وبدون تروٍ بسبب توقف هذا الشخص عن دفع دين لم يستقر تكون إساءة لاستعمال حق الدعوى) [(10)] وحكمت محكمة المنصورة بأنه (من المتفق عليه قضاءً أن طلبات إشهار الإفلاس المرفوعة بسبب التوقف عن دفع دين ناتج من حساب جار متنازع عليه وما زال موضوعًا لدعوى أمام القضاء مرفوعة من المدعى عليه في دعوى الإفلاس تكون تعسفية وكيدية [(11)] على أنه من الناحية العملية ليس ثمة فارق كبير بين كلا الرأيين، والعبرة بالإثبات فإذا اكتفينا بعدم الاحتياط والتروي يكون على من يدعي عليه بأنه رفع الدعوى بغير مصلحة مشروعة تبرر ذلك أن يثبت أنه رفعها باحتياط وتروٍ، أما إذا اشترطنا سوء النية فعلى من يطالب بالتعويض أن يقيم عليه الدليل [(12)]. 
وبهذا يكون قصد الإضرار والكيد في رفع الدعوى مظهرًا من مظاهر عدم مشروعية المصلحة - ويكون تفسير المعايير التي نصت عليها المادة الخامسة من القانون المدني كضوابط لنظرية سوء استعمال الحقوق في خصوص حق الدعوى - يكون تفسيرها جميعًا على ضوء المصلحة في الدعوى وهل هي مشروعة أو غير مشروعة.

*
- ما تنص عليه المادة (361) من قانون المرافعات: 
وقد أتت المادة 361 مرافعات بنص خاص بالدعوى الكيدية يجري كالآتي: (يجوز للمحكمة أن تحكم بالتضمينات في مقابل النفقات الناشئة عن دعوى أو دفاع قصد بهما الكيد) وهذا النص غير مستحدث بقانون المرافعات الجديد بل كان له مقابل في القانون الملغي هو المادة (115) التي كانت تنص على أنه (يجوز للمحكمة في جميع الدعاوى أن تحكم بالتعويضات في مقابل المصاريف الناشئة عن دعوى أو مدافعة إذا كان القصد بها مكيدة الخصم) ومفهوم هذين النصين أن التعويض يكون عن المصاريف أو النفقات التي تحملها المدعى عليه في دعوى قصد بها الكيد، وهذه المصاريف هي غير المصاريف التي يلتزم بها من يخسر دعواه إذ أن المصاريف هي الرسوم القضائية التي تكبدها من رفع الدعوى ويحكم بها على المدعي إذا رفضت دعواه أو يحكم بها على المدعى عليه إذا كسب المدعي دعواه وهو توزيع اقتضاه وجوب تحمل التبعة القضائية – ومعنى ذلك أن المادة الجديدة (361 مرافعات) والمادة القديمة على السواء تقصر التعويضات على المصاريف التي لم يحكم بها وتكون ناشئة عن الدعوى عندما يكون القصد منها مكيدة الخصم فأغفلت تعويض ما يقابل الأضرار الأخرى التي تكون قد لحقت الخصم كما أغفلت الحالات الأخرى غير الحالة التي يتوافر فيها قصد المكيدة. 
ونرى أن نص المادة (361) مرافعات وهو تطبيق لنظرية سوء استعمال الحقوق يخرج فيه استعمال حق التقاضي عن نطاق الاستعمال المشروع للحق بدعوى أو دفاع فإن هذه الإساءة تعد صورة من صور الخطأ الموجب للمسؤولية الخطئية - ومن قواعد هذه المسؤولية أن يتماثل الضرر والتعويض وأن يكون هذا التعويض شاملاً لكل ما يترتب من ضرر نتيجة للخطأ الأمر الذي يقتضينا التسليم بوجوب التعويض عن كافة الأضرار الناجمة عن الدعوى والدفاع الكيديين سواء أكان ضررًا ماديًا تكبده المدعى عليه بسبب الدعوى ولو كان خارجًا عن نطاق المصاريف أم كان ضررًا أدبيًا محضًا أصاب المدعى عليه في سمعته واسمه بسبب التشهير به بالدعوى والكيد له بها أمام القضاء - وقد قضى بأن كل دعوى كيدية تحدث ضررًا ماديًا أو أدبيًا يترتب عليها الحق في طلب التعويض فيجوز للمستأنف عليه أن يطلب من محكمة الاستئناف أن تحكم له بالتعويض ولو لم يطلبه أمام محكمة أول درجة إذا ثبت أمام محكمة الاستئناف أن الاستئناف كيدي والدعوى كيديه [(13)]. 
وحكم بأن الخصم الذي يرفع على خصمه دعاوى عدة لا أصل لها بقصد مشاغبته يكون مسؤولاً عن تعويض جميع الأضرار المالية والأدبية التي تصيب خصمه بالغة ما بلغت ما دامت هذه الدعاوى لم يقصد بها في الحقيقة ونفس الأمر المطالبة بحق أو الدفاع عن مصالح جدية مشروعة ويتبين للقضاء أن رفعها كان بسوء نية وبقصد جر خصمه إلى ساحات القضاء للتشهير به أو لإجباره على صرف مصاريف ورسوم كان في غنى عنها [(14)]. 
وحكم كذلك بأنه يستحق التعويض عن الدعوى الكيدية التي رفعت وحجز فيها تحت يد الغير بناء على شيك لا سبب له وترتب عليه بذل مجهود شاق للرد على أساليب دفاع الخصم الملتوية [(15)]. 
وجاء بحكم لمحكمة المنيا أنه (لما كانت الدعوى والمدافعة المشار إليهما في المادة (115) مرافعات ما هما إلا وسيلتان مقررتان لحماية الحقوق كان مبحث المسؤولية المدنية المترتبة على المادة (115) هو واحد من مباحث الإسراف في استعمال الحقوق بدون مقتضٍ أو سوء استعمال الحق Abus de droit فليس كل طعن بالتزوير أو إنكار للإمضاء يوجب التعويض تطبيقًا للمادة (115) مرافعات بل لا بد من أن يثبت أن الادعاء كان بسوء نية أو كان قد دفع به بقصد المكيدة أي أن إنكار التوقيع باعتباره حقًا من الحقوق المقررة بالقانون يكون موجبًا للتعويض إذا ثبت أن استعماله كان بغير مسوغ شرعي أو مقتضى إلا الرغبة في الكيد والإضرار الأدبية المجردة عن أي أثر مادي هي أمور اعتبارية محضة يستحيل على المحاكم تقويمها وليس هناك أساس لزنتها بل على القضاء أن يعالج كل حالة على حدة وعلى أساس أنه ما دام الضرر أدبيًا فيجب أن يكون التعويض كذلك ويكفي فيه إقرار القضاء بخطأ الخصم لأن الشرف لا يقوم بمال [(16)].
فهذا الحكم وإن كان قد اعتبر التعويض عن الضرر الأدبي أمر اعتباري محض يستحيل على المحاكم تقويمه إلا أنه قرر مبدأ التعويض عن الضرر الأدبي الناشئ عن الدعوى الكيدية وهو مبدأ نرى وجوب الأخذ به واتساع مجال نص المادة (361) مرافعات بحيث يشمله - وإن كانت بعض المحاكم لا تقضي إلا بمبلغ تافه كتعويض رمزي عن مثل هذا الضرر فإن هذا لا يمنع المحاكم الأخرى من القضاء بتعويض كامل تقدره هي بموجب مالها من سلطة تقديرية وذلك على قدر الخطأ ومدى ما أصاب المدعى عليه من خدش لسمعته وإضرار بكرامته واعتباره – ونرى وجوب الحكم بتعويض كامل غير رمزي عن الضرر الأدبي ويخضع تقديره لسلطة محكمة الموضوع والتعويض إن لم يعتبر في هذه الحالة معوضًا عن الضرر الأدبي إلا أنه يعتبر نوعًا من رد الاعتبار والسمعة المخدوشة فوق أنه يعتبر نوعًا من العقاب المدني للمسؤول. 
6 - المسؤولية عن الخطأ الشخصي: 
وإذا استقام كل ما تقدم تكون المادة (361) مرافعات صورة من صور المسؤولية التقصيرية كما قلنا إذا أن استعمال الحق استعمالاً غير مشروع يعد نوعًا من الخطأ الذي تنص المادة (163) مدني على وجوب تعويضه بقولها (كل خطأ سبب ضررًا للغير يلزم من ارتكبه بالتعويض) وبهذا يقع على عاتق طالب التعويض عبء إثبات الخطأ والضرر ورابطة السببية بينهما - ويرى هذا الرأي المرحوم أبو هيف (بك) إذ يقول (فإذا أصاب الخصم الآخر ضرر في ماله أو سمعته من هذه الدعوى المرفوعة لمجرد المعاكسة أو الإضرار به فله طبقًا لقواعد المسؤولية العامة أن يطلب الحكم له بتعويض هذا الضرر طبقًا للمادة (151) مدني وبهذا اكتفى القانون عن وضع طرق مانعة لرفع الدعاوى) [(17)]. 
ويرى كذلك الأستاذ مصطفى مرعي أن قواعد المسؤولية المدنية هي التي يجب أن تراعى في هذا الشأن لأن المادة (115) مرافعات ليست إلا تطبيق هذه القواعد). 
وتطبيقًا لذلك قضى بأنه إذا ثبت أن الدعوى ما هي إلا تجديد لنزاع سبق الفصل فيه جاز إلزام المدعي فيها بتعويض الضرر الناشئ عنها [(1] إذ أن رفعه إياها من جديد يدل على تعنته وعدم رضوخه لما قضى به لخصمه.
وإذا كان مناط تقرير حق الالتجاء للقضاء هو التوصل إلى الحماية القانونية للحق وصونه من الاعتداء عليه وإلزام الخصم بالاعتراف به فإن رافع الدعوى الذي لا يرضي بما عرضه عليه خصمه من الوفاء له بحقه والاعتراف به قبل رفع دعواه أو بعد رفعها وقبل قيدها يعتبر متعنتًا في لجوئه للقضاء أو في إتمام قيد دعواه ويجب عليه التعويض إذ لم تكن له مصلحة في الدعوى بعد أن اعترف خصمه له بحقه وعرض عليه جديًا تسوية النزاع وديًا، وقد قضت محكمة النقض (أن أساس التقاضي إنما هو النزاع في الحق الذي يطلبه المدعي وما دام هذا الحق مسلمًا به ممن وجهت عليه الدعوى فغرم التداعي يقع على المدعي [(19)] هذا إن لم تستبين المحكمة أن رفع الدعوى في هذه الحالة ليس إلا بقصد تحقيق غرض غير مشروع وهو الكيد للخصم والعنت له فحينئذ يكون التعويض واجبًا باعتبار أن الدعوى كيدية: 
وحكم أيضًا أنه [(20)]: 
( أ ) (متى كانت المحكمة قد استخلصت في حدود سلطتها الموضوعية من ظروف الدعوى وقرائن الحال فيها أن دعاوى الاسترداد التي رفعت من الغير وقضى فيها جميعًا بالرفض كانت دعاوى كيدية أقيمت بإيعاز من الطاعن والتواطؤ معه إضرارًا بالمطعون ضده كما استدلت على كيدية الدعاوى التي رفعها الطاعن على المطعون ضده بمضيه في التقاضي رغم جميع دعاويه السابقة وباستمراره في اغتصاب الأطيان موضوع النزاع رغم الأحكام المتعددة الصادرة عليه - فإنه يكون في غير محله النعي على حكمها بالقصور في بيان ركن الخطأ في مسؤولية الطاعن).
(ب) (متى كان الحكم الابتدائي المؤيد لأسبابه بالحكم المطعون فيه إذ قضى عليه بالتعويض عن الضرر الذي أصابه بسبب الدعاوى الكيدية التي رفعها الطاعن قرر أن مسلك هذا الأخير استنفذ من وقت المطعون عليه ومجهوده وماله الشيء الكثير ليجابه نشاط خصمه وإن هذه الإجراءات الكيدية التي عانى منها المطعون عليه وأقلقت باله في مدى أحد عشر عامًا تقدر المحكمة عنها المبلغ الذي قضت به فإن في هذا الذي أورده الحكم البيان الكافي لعناصر الضرر الذي قضى بالتعويض عنه). 
ومن ناحية أخرى يجب أن يترك للمدعى عليه في دعوى التعويض عن دعوى قيل أنها رفعت كيدًا فرصة إثبات حسن نيته وأنه كان مدفوعًا في دعواه لتحقيق مصلحة جدية ذات أهمية ومشروعة - فإذا كان الأمر قاصر على تفسير نص في القانون اختلف عليه الشراح فلا محل للحكم بتعويض بناءً على أن الدعوى كيدية [(21)] - وكذلك لا يعتبر قبول تدخل خصم في لدعوى بأنه كيدي موجب للتعويض وقد قضى بأنه إذا كان الخصم لم يندفع في طلباته بروح كيدية بل كان يعزز دفاعه بحسن نية فلا يصح الحكم عليه بتعويضات بدعوى أن دفاعه كيدي [(22)]. 
7 - حق دفع الدعوى La Défanse: 
أما حق دفع الدعوى فإنه وإن كان مباحًا بحسب الأصل إلا أنه ليس حقًا مطلقًا من كل قيد بل مرتبط بالحكمة التي دعت إليه - وهذه الحكمة هي تمكين المدعى عليه من الدفاع عن نفسه – أما إذا كان المدعى عليه قد ساق دفاعه لا يقصد حماية حق يعتقد أنه له بل يقصد معاكسة المدعي وتطويل الإجراءات وتعويق الفصل في الدعوى فإن هذا الحق يخرج عن دائرة الحماية الواجبة له وينقلب خطأ مستوجبًا للمسؤولية – فإنكار الدعوى وإن كان في الأصل حقًا لكل مدعي عليه يقتضي به إلزام خصمه بإثبات دعواه إلا أن هذا الحق ينقلب مخبثه إذا ابتغى المدعى عليه مضارة خصمه فأساء استعمال حقه وتمادى في الإنكار أو غلا فيه أو تحيل به [(23)]. 
وقد يكون الإنكار في ذاته خطأ مستوجبًا للمسؤولية إذا ثبت كذبه وثبت عدم وجود عذر لدى المنكر وذلك كما إذا أنكرت أخت أخاها أو أخ أخاه أو أنكر وارث صفة وارث آخر في دعوى المطالبة بريع نصيبه في تركة مورثه وقد حكم بأنه يعد دفاعًا كيديًا إنكار الأخت لأخيها فيحكم على الأخت بتعويض الضرر المادي الذي أصاب أخاها من جراء هذا الإنكار وهي المصاريف التي صرفت منه في إثبات وراثته وتلزم أيضًا بتعويض الضرر الأدبي الذي أصاب أخاها بسبب إنكارها [(24)] وقضى كذلك بأن (لكل إنسان أن ينكر الدعوى الموجهة إليه وأن يلزم مدعيها بإثباتها، على أن القانون لم يجعل هذا الحق مطلقًا من كل قيد، بل قيده بعدم إساءة استعماله... وليس من الصعب التفرقة بين المدافعة المقصود بها مكيدة الخصم والمدافعة المقصود بها الدفاع عن حق مدع به – فالمدافعة الأولى سلاح المبطل العالم بحق خصمه، ولا يقصد من استعمالها غير إرهاق الخصم وإرغامه على أن يقنع بالقليل ويرضي به - والمدافعة للثانية يرجى منها تثبيت حق يعتقد أنه له – والنوع الأول هو الذي فيه يلزم صاحبه بالتعويض المناسب [(25)]. 
ويحكم أيضًا بالتعويض عندما يقوم الدفاع على غلط جسيم يمكن اعتباره مساويًا للتدليس une erreur grossière équipollente au dol أو إذا ما انطوى ما اتبع من إجراءات على المدافعة العنيدة الخالية من الحق [(26)]. 
ويعد في حكم الدفاع الطعن بالتزوير أثناء نظر دعوى معينة أو إنكار الخط أو الإمضاء وقد أخذ المشرع على ما نعتقد بما تقتضيه نظرية إساءة استعمال حق التقاضي من النظر إلى مثل هذين الإجراءين بعين الحيطة والاهتمام نظرًا لجواز اللجوء إليها بقصد العنت والكيد وإطالة أمد النزاع وتعقيد الإجراءات أمام القضاء - فنص في المادة (288) مرافعات على أنه (إذا حكم بسقوط حق مدعي التزوير في ادعائه أو برفضه حكم عليه بغرامة قدرها خمسة وعشرون جنيهًا) وجاء قانون الإجراءات الجنائية بنص مقابل لهذا النص هو المادة (298) التي تقضي بأنه (في حالة إيقاف الدعوى يقضي في الحكم أو القرار الصادر بعدم وجود التزوير بإلزام مدعى التزوير بغرامة قدرها خمسة وعشرون جنيهًا).
وبالوقوف عند هذين النصين نجد أن المشرع اكتفى بمجرد رفض الادعاء بالتزوير كلية لكي يحكم بالغرامة المقررة بالقانون وهي خمسة وعشرين جنيهًا وظاهر أن هذه الغرامة ليست تعويضًا للمدعي عليه في التزوير بل هي غرامة تقتضيها الدولة كعقوبة لمدعي التزوير على إقدامه على دفاع خطير استلزم جهدًا طويلاً وترتب عليه تعقيد في الإجراءات وإطالة في أمد الفصل في النزاع الأصلي - دون أن يعمل حيطته ورويته - فاعتبر أن هذا العمل من جانبه خطأ جسيم يقضي بسببه بالغرامة عليه - وذلك سواء أكان في طعنه بالتزوير قاصدًا الكيد للمطعون ضده أو غير قاصد - أما إذا توفر شرط الكيد والعنت وقصد الإضرار والشغب أو تبين أنه ما من مصلحة جدية مشروعة كانت تقتضيه الطعن بالتزوير كما لو كانت الورقة المدعي بتزويرها ظاهر أنها صحيحة فحينئذ يكون للمدعي عليه بالتزوير حق رفع دعوى تعويض عن هذا الدفاع الكيدي - وكما قضت محكمة المنيا الكلية ليس كل طعن بالتزوير أو إنكار للإمضاء يوجب التعويض تطبيقًا للمادة (115) مرافعات بل لا بد من أن يثبت أن الادعاء كان بسوء نية أو كان قد دفع به بقصد المكيدة، ونرى أن الحكم الصادر برفض الادعاء بالتزوير وتغريم مدعيه بالغرامة المذكورة قد تنهض أسبابه قرينة على توافر سوء النية المطلوب لوجوب التعويض. 
أما إنكار الخط أو الإمضاء فقد تحوط له المشرع أيضًا فنص في المادة (275) مرافعات على أنه (إذا حكم بصحة كل الورقة فيحكم على من إنكرها بغرامة من أربعة جنيهًا إلى خمسة عشر جنيهًا) وكما قلنا بخصوص الادعاء بالتزوير ليس إنكار التوقيع أو الإمضاء إلا دفاعًا مباحًا إذا لم يسيء المنكر استعماله، أما المحكم الصادر برفضه وبتغريم المنكر فليس إلا قرينة بسيطة على توافر سوء النية يجوز دائمًا دحضها بإثبات أن المنكر لم يكن يبتغي إلا إلى الوصول إلى حقه برفض دعوى المدعى دون قصد إضرار ودون بغية تحقيق مصلحة غير مشروعة فإنكار التوقيع باعتباره حقًا من الحقوق المقررة في القانون لا يكون موجبًا للتعويض إلا إذا ثبت أن استعماله كان بغير مسوغ أو مقتضٍ إلا ا**لرغبة في الكيد.

**
وقد قضى بأن الإنكار الكيدي هو حقيقة قانونية تقوم على أركان ثلاثة أولها خروج المنكر بإنكاره عن حدوده المشروعة بقصد مضارة خصمه – وثانيهما كون هذا الإنكار ضارًا فعلاً وثالثهما كون الضرر الواقع قد ترتب فعلاً على هذا الإنكار وبينهما علاقة السببية، فالحكم الذي يقضي بمسؤولية خصم عن الأضرار الناشئة عن إنكاره إذا اقتصر على التقرير بصدق مزاعم المدعي في ادعائه بأن الإنكار كيدي ولم يوازن بينها دين دفاع المدعى عليه ولم يعنَ بإيراد العناصر الواقعية والظروف الحاصلة التي يصح استخلاص الكيدية منها بمعناها القانوني يكون حكمًا معيبًا متعينًا نقضه [(27)]. 
8 - إجراءات الطعن: Voies de recours 
وقد تكون إجراءات الطعن مجالاً لإساءة الاستعمال والخروج عن المألوف الواجب مراعاته - فطرق الطعن في الأحكام لا يجوز الالتجاء إليها إلا بقصد الوصول إلى حق مشروع أو حماية قانونية لحق متنازع عليه أما أن يسخر الطاعن استئنافه مثلاً بغية إطالة أمد النزاع وتعويق تنفيذ الحكم الصادر لمصلحة المستأنف ضده فهو الأمر الذي لا يقره القانون وينطبق عليه نص المادة (361) مرافعات بمعناه الواسع الذي تكلمنا عنه آنفًا - فمن يرفع استئنافًا مع صراحة نصوص الاتفاق موضوع النزاع يكون مسؤولاً عن ذلك [(2] وقضى بأنه يجوز الحكم للمستأنف عليه بالتعويض إذا لم يكن الغرض من الاستئناف سوى تعطيل الإجراءات [(29)] وقضى كذلك بأنه يجوز قبول دعوى التعويض التي لم ترفع أمام المحكمة الابتدائية إذا كانت مطلوبة بسبب موقف الخصم في الاستئناف [(30)] ويلحق الخطأ الجسيم والالتجاء إلى استئناف الحكم دون إعمال روية ودون تحوط - بسوء النية وقصد المكيدة في معنى مسؤولية المستأنف إذ أن إجراءات التقاضي لا يصح أن تكون محلاً للتهور أو للخطأ الجسيم الذي يضر بمرفق القضاء وبالخصوم. 
9 - إجراءات التنفيذ: mesures d'éxecution
وتجد نظرية سوء استعمال الحقوق مجالاً كذلك في إجراءات التنفيذ والتحفظ فكثيرًا ما يسيء الدائن استعمال حقه في التنفيذ على مدينه وتنطق الإجراءات التي يتخذه بقصد في التشهير به ورغبته في مضايقته – وقد قضى بأنه يعتبر كيديًا الحجز التحفظي تحت يد عدة مصارف بناءً على مبلغ تافه وضد محل تجاري ملء ومع عدم وجود أي خطر ظاهر يسير الإجراءات بصفة عادية [(31)]، وكما لو تعسف الحاجز فأوقع حجزًا في غير روية قبل أن يتحرى ملكية مدينة لما أوقع الحجز عليه أو كان يعلم بعدم ملكية مدينه وأوقع الحجر رغم هذا العلم فإنه يجب عليه تعويض المسترد عما أصابه من الضرر الناشئ عن الحجز [(32)].
وبما أن القانون قد قضى على طلب التنفيذ قبل أن يشرع في التنفيذ أن يقوم بإعلان الحكم أو السند التنفيذي إلى نفس الخصم أو محله (المادة (460) مرافعات) فإنه يعتبر مخطئًا مسؤولاً عن الضرر الناشئ عن خطئه الدائن الذي يهمل في التحري عن محل إقامة مدينه ويعلنه في النيابة (رجال الإدارة طبقًا لنص المادة (12) مرافعات) بدلاً من أن يعلنه في موطنه الأصلي [(33)] وطبعي أن خطأ الدائن يتضاعف إذ كان يعلم محل إقامة مدينه فيتجاهله ويعلنه لجهة الإدارة ابتغاء مضارته.
والحجز الذي يوقعه المؤجر على المنقولات الموجودة بالعين المؤجرة وفاءً لأجره لم تحل بعد هو حجز باطل يعرض الحاجز للحكم عليه بالتعويض - ومثله الحجز التحفظي الاستحقاقي الذي يوقعه المؤجر على أمتعة لم تكن بالعين المؤجرة أو كانت بها ثم نقلت منها ومضت على نقلها مدة تزيد عن شهر كامل - ولا يحول دون مساءلة الحاجز أن يكون الحجز قد صدر بناءً على أمر من القاضي لأن الأمر إنما يصدر للطالب تحت مسؤوليته [(34)].
10 - التشريع: 
وقد تأثر المشرع في قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ومن قبله بالقانون رقم (19) لسنة 1941 بشأن الأوامر الجنائية والذي استعيض عن أحكامه بالمواد من (323) حتى (330) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية - تأثر بنظرية سوء استعمال الحقوق - إذ نص في المادة (328) فقرة ثانية إجراءات جنائية المقابلة لنص المادة السادسة من القانون رقم (19) لسنة 1941 على أن للمحكمة أن تحكم في حدود العقوبة المقررة بعقوبة أشد من الغرامة التي قضى بها الأمر الجنائي). 
وذلك إذا كان المتهم قد أعلن عدم قبوله للأمر الجنائي طبقًا لنص المادة (327) من قانون الإجراءات وكان في ذهن المشرع حين وضع هذه النصوص أنه لما كان المقصود من إصدار الأوامر الجنائية تخفيف عبء العمل عن كاهل القضاء وتوفير الإجراءات التي يتطلبها رفع الدعوى في هذه الجرائم الكثيرة العدد مع ما هو ملحوظ فيها من ضآلتها فإن المتهم قد يسيء استعمال حقه في المعارضة في الأمر الصادر بأن يلجأ إلى التقرير بعدم قبوله الأمر دون صالح يذكر فيفوت غرض الشارع في وضع نظام الأوامر الجنائية إذ يترتب على ذلك أن تنقل المعارضة كل هذه الأوامر العديدة إلى الجلسة بعد أن يكون القاضي قد نظرها وبذا يتضاعف عمله كما تتكرر الإجراءات فيسوء الحال عما كان قد أريد من الأصل تفاديه. 
وإذا تعدد من وجه الدعوى أو الدفاع الكيدي جاز الحكم عليهم بالتضامن في التعويضات وذلك عملاً بنص المادة (169) مدني التي تنص على أنه (إذا تعدد المسؤولون عن عمل ضار كانوا متضامنين في التزامهم بتعويض الضرر).
11 - المحكمة المختصة بنظر دعوى التعويض [(35)]: 
يرى البعض أن دعوى التعويض طبقًا لنص المادة (361) مرافعات لا ترفع إلا أمام محكمة الموضوع.
الأصلية - أي يجب رفعها أمام المحكمة المنظور أمامها الدعوى الكيدية أو الدعوى التي دفعت بدفاع كيدي (ولو كانت هي محكمة الاستئناف) لأن هذه المحكمة هي وحدها المختصة بالفصل في الحكم بمصاريف الدعوى التي تنظرها القضائية منها وغير القضائية - ونرى أن لهذا الرأي محل إذا كانت الدعوى الكيدية لا زالت منظورة أمام محكمة أول درجة فقط أما إذا كان قد فصل فيها أو منظورة أمام محكمة الدرجة الثانية فيجب رفع دعوى التعويض أمام المحكمة المختصة حسب قواعد الاختصاص العادي بوصفها دعوى مسؤولية - وقد قضى بأن طلب التعويض عن دعوى كيدية لا يصح توجيهه لأول مرة في الاستئناف لأنه ليس مبنيًا على ضرر حاصل من وقت الحكم المستأنف بل يرجع تاريخه إلى وقت الدعوى الابتدائية [(36)] - ونرى أنه حتى لو كان الإجراء الكيدي المتضرر منه هو الاستئناف ولا زالت الدعوى منظورة أمام محكمة الاستئناف فإن دعوى التعويض ترفع أيضًا للمحكمة المختصة العادية حتى لا تفوت على رافعها درجة من درجات التقاضي. 
وبهذا نختتم هذه الإلمامة الموجزة عن الدعوى الكيدية.
والله ولي التوفيق،

[(1)] نظرية المصلحة في الدعوى للدكتور عبد المنعم الشرقاوي ص (14). 
[(2)] موريل فقرة (309) وما بعدها. 
[(3)] 18 - 4 - 1911 المجموعة الرسمية 12 ص(160).
[(4)] 17 - 12 - 1932 محاماة 13 ص (603) مصر الكلية 5 - 6 - 1901 المجموعة الرسمية س 3 ص (244). 
[(5)] جزء (31) نَبذة (436) ص (374). 
[(6)] ديموج جزء (2) فقرة (878). 
[(7)] موريل رسالة في التعويض عن إساءة استعمال حق الدعوى باريس 1910 ص (11).
[(] جزء (6) ص (340).
[(9)] جلاسون وتسييه جزء (1) فقرة (111). 
[(10)] المجموعة الرسمية 8 ص (81). 
[(11)] 8 - 1 - 1924 جازيت 14 - 65، 6 - 6 - 1927 جازيت 18 - 73. 
[(12)] الدكتور الشرقاوي... ( غير واضح بالأصل).
[(13)] محكمة استئناف جاند 24 نوفمبر سنة 1922 محاماة السنة الخامس رقم (549) ص (655). 
[(14)] نقض فرنس 7 مايو 1924 محاماة السنة السابعة رقم (57) ص (81). 
[(15)] استئناف مختلط 26 فبراير سنة 1930 محاماة السنة العاشرة رقم (473) ص (918). 
[(16)] المنيا 26/ 10 - 1931 مرجع القضاء مرافعات نَبذة (7778). 
[(17)] مرافعات أبو هيف نَبذة (408) – انظر عكس ذلك نظرية سوء استعمال الحقوق للأستاذ حسين عامر ص (96) إذ يرى أن التعويض عن إساءة الاستعمال ليس مما يدخل في نطاق المادة (151) مدني الخاصة بصور الخطأ.
[(1] المسؤولية المدنية للأستاذ مصطفى مرعي ص (86). 
[(19)] نقض مدني 3 - 2 - 1938 المجموعة الرسمية رقم (147) ص (376)، ونص المادة (358) مرافعات. 
[(20)] نقض مدني 3 - 4 - 1952 مجموعة أحكام النقض العدد الثالث السنة الثالثة ص (916) رقم (133). 
[(21)] استئناف مختلط 8 مارس 1937 الجدول العشري الثاني للمحاماة، مرافعات نَبذة 1656 (أ، ب) 
[(22)] استئناف مختلط 11 - 4 - 1939 الجدول العشري الثاني للمحاماة مرافعات نَبذة 1650. 
[(23)] نقض 9 - 11 - 1933 المحاماة السنة الرابعة عشرة ص (93) رقم (57). 
[(24)] استئناف مصر 12 - 4 - 1906 الشرائع 3 عدد (192) فقرة (2).
[(25)] استئناف مصر 27 - 10 - 1938 المحاماة السنة التاسعة عشرة ص (536) رقم (225). 
[(26)] نقض فرنس 5 - 6 - 1926 سيري 1926 - 1 - 202.
[(27)] نقض 9 نوفمبر سنة 1933 الجدول العشري الثاني للمحاماة المرافعات نَبذة (1652 ب).
[(2] محكمة ياريس 24 - 2 - 1920 جازيت دي باليه 1920 – 1 – 314 دالوز 1920 - 2 - 104.
[(29)] استئناف مختلط 31 - 11 - 1933 الجدول العشري الثاني للمحاماة، مرافعات نَبذة 1648. 
[(30)] استئناف مختلط 28 - 12 - 1933 الجدول العشري الثاني للمحاماة، مرافعات نَبذة (1654). 
[(31)] استئناف مختلط 12 - 4 - 1934 الجدول العشري الثاني للمحاماة، مرافعات نَبذة (1655) فقرة (ب).
[(32)] المسؤولية المدنية للأستاذ مصطفى مرعي ص (95) وما بعدها. 
[(33)] مصر المختلطة في 24 - 6 - 1913 جازيت 3 - 209 - 444.
[(34)] المسؤولية المدنية للأستاذ مصطفى مرعي ص (97). 
[(35)] انظر في هذا الموضوع المرافعات المدنية والتجارية للدكتور أحمد أبو الوفا ص (550) الطبعة الثانية. 
[(36)] استئناف مختلط 10 - 11 - 1932 الجدول العشري الثاني للمحاماة مرافعات نَبذة 1649.

**مجلة المحاماة – العدد السادس 
السنة الرابعة والثلاثون
الدعوى الكيدية
L’ACTION VEXATOIRE
بحث للسيد الأستاذ صلاح الدين عبد الوهاب وكيل نيابة الدرب الأحمر*

----------

